# Capsule Endoscopy this tuesday



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Has anyone had this test done yet? I am having it done this Tuesday. My doctor explained how it shows parts of the intestine that were never previously able to be seen with scopes. Insurance now fully covers it since it has been FDA approved as a first line test. I am hoping that maybe it will reveal something.


----------



## greg2101 (Aug 28, 2003)

Never had it done but there is a good link at http://www.gihealth.com/html/test/given.html Seems that the procedure is useful for bleeding in the intestinal area that has been unable to reach in the past. I am curious, have you had a colonoscopy performed yet? Has your doctor performed any other tests?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi vipers,I just had it done last week. It was a breeze. Any questions you have, I will be glad to answer.Jleigh


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Did the test reveal anything new to you. I really like my new doctor, he seems alot more interested in trying to help me then the others did. I will let everyone know how this test goes for me. Thanks.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Vipers,I haven't got the results yet other than that I need to have a "push enteroscopy" now because there was a polyp in my duodenum and they want to take a biopsy. I understand it is the only way to find out if the polyp is a harmless one or one of the pre cancerous kind







Had I not had the capsule endoscopy, the polyp would never have been found. I will find out the rest of the results on my next appt.Glad you found a good GI. They make all the difference. I would be sure to give them a call about your prep though. You would not want to have to redo it due to not being cleaned out.Jleigh


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

The camera is going through my system as I type this message







. The only prep that I needed to do was not eat after midnight last night and I can't eat for another 4 hours. There are lots of little wires and things connected to each other that I am wearing. Kind of looks like a bomb. I'll let everyone know what the results show. Thanks.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

That's great Viper. Glad all is going well so far. I still can not believe you did not have the same prep as I did







. I would think all the prep for this test would be the same????Watch the adhesive tabs when they come off. They are STICKY and very stuck when they go to remove them! I had adhesive stuck to me after the tabs were removed..baby oil will take it off though.Keep us posted.Jleigh


----------



## gloria1 (Jan 4, 2002)

any results yet? am cosidering having it done


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Still no results. I'll let you know as soon as I get them back....


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Finally got the results of the capsule endoscopy back and everything was normal, grrrrrr. Next time I see him hes going to show me some of the photos lol. I definetly recommend this test though, it is much easier and less stressful then a regular endoscopy and any barium test you can have.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

whats the difference between this one and a regular endoscopy?


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

This test is not surgery. Its a simple procedure with no prep. It is also alot better in finding things then a regular endoscope and it looks much deeper into the intestines where the scope can't reach. For all the info on it goto http://www.givenimaging.com


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hello!I have a weird question! Do you have to wait for the pill to come out and then save it for your doctor? Or do they take it out themselves?


----------

